# History channel casting military and law enforcement marksmen/snipers



## TopShot (Dec 2, 2009)

HISTORY CHANNEL CASTING MILITARY AND LAW ENFORCEMENT MARKSMEN/SNIPERS WITH STORIES OF AMAZING SHOTS MADE IN THE LINE OF DUTY

History Channel and the producers of "Top Shot" are looking for military, police, sheriff, SWAT and other agency marksmen and snipers with compelling stories of shots that they've taken while in service.

Maybe you're a current or former military sniper or precision marksman who succeeded in an extraordinary long or short-range engagement. Maybe you're a serviceman, federal agent or cop who landed an incredibly accurate shot that saved your life or the lives of others.

If you have a memorable tale of marksmanship that served your community or country, then the History Channel wants to know your story.

You will also have the opportunity to take part in a precision or sniper-related challenge to WIN A PRIZE!

CONTACT US TODAY!

Send an email to [email protected] with:
* Your name
* Your city/state
* Your phone number
* A recent photo of yourself
* And a brief explanation of why you are right for this show

All former/current law-enforcement and military personnel are encouraged to apply. This is your opportunity to share your story with the rest of America!

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION

•	Candidates must be at least 21 years of age and a legal resident of the United States.

•	Candidates must be in reasonably good physical condition and proficient in precision and long-range marksmanship.

•	All potential participants will be required to enter into written agreements with Producer, provide verification of their actions and undergo a customary television background check.

•	All potential participants must be available to travel to Los Angeles (at the Producer's expense) for in-person, on-camera casting interviews during the week of June 28, 2015. Final dates TBD.


----------

